# Homemade kibble recipe



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I found this handy little website that addresses dog allergies/skin sensitivity, etc. The kibble recipe caught my attention. I like the ease and convenience of kibble (at this stage of MY life) and I liked the ingredient list. I think I might give it a try. I wonder how long the batch would last between two dogs? And also, what the heck is the ingredient "bone meal?"

I used to get a kick out of making my skin kid's babyfood when they were babies. And, coincidence or not, they are two of the healthiest kids that I know. I'd like to do the same for the pups, too. Especially seeing that both of them have food sensitivities...

Check this out and let me know what you think: http://www.thelittlefoxes.net/kibble-recipe.html Do you think it would have all of the nutrients that they need??


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (camfan @ Oct 7 2009, 12:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837572


> I found this handy little website that addresses dog allergies/skin sensitivity, etc. The kibble recipe caught my attention. I like the ease and convenience of kibble (at this stage of MY life) and I liked the ingredient list. I think I might give it a try. I wonder how long the batch would last between two dogs? And also, what the heck is the ingredient "bone meal?"
> 
> I used to get a kick out of making my skin kid's babyfood when they were babies. And, coincidence or not, they are two of the healthiest kids that I know. I'd like to do the same for the pups, too. Especially seeing that both of them have food sensitivities...
> 
> Check this out and let me know what you think: http://www.thelittlefoxes.net/kibble-recipe.html Do you think it would have all of the nutrients that they need??[/B]


ok, I found out you can buy bone meal at health food stores, i.e. Whole Foods....


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

It looks the same as home cooking a freezing the food to me. Why bother making it into kibble. Did I miss the addition of meat? Or were the eggs supposed to be the protein. 

Leslie


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Oct 7 2009, 01:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837593


> It looks the same as home cooking a freezing the food to me. Why bother making it into kibble. Did I miss the addition of meat? Or were the eggs supposed to be the protein.
> 
> Leslie[/B]


If you read further down they advise you can add various meats, etc.

Hmmmm....I guess I haven't looked too closely at homecooked "fresh" recipes to know why I'd rather make kibble instead. I think maybe what appealed to me was the concentration on the dry ingredients that seemed like a good alternative to the "binding" ingredients that I don't necessarily like about the Science Diet sensitive stomach food--the #1 ingredient there is corn. The kibble recipe is tried and true by a woman whose dog has digestive problems. I have to be careful about what I feed the both of them as Ollie has mild IBS and YoYo has had what appeared to be colitis.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I do Dr. Harvey's and it's much easier than that looks. You could also look into Honest Kitchen (I remember Ollie can't do chicken, so that just leaves the turkey and beef), which isn't actually raw meat, or Addiction, which is raw meat - they are dehydrated diets and you just add water.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (camfan @ Oct 7 2009, 01:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837612


> QUOTE (WoofLife @ Oct 7 2009, 01:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837593





> It looks the same as home cooking a freezing the food to me. Why bother making it into kibble. Did I miss the addition of meat? Or were the eggs supposed to be the protein.
> 
> Leslie[/B]


If you read further down they advise you can add various meats, etc.

Hmmmm....I guess I haven't looked too closely at homecooked "fresh" recipes to know why I'd rather make kibble instead. I think maybe what appealed to me was the concentration on the dry ingredients that seemed like a good alternative to the "binding" ingredients that I don't necessarily like about the Science Diet sensitive stomach food--the #1 ingredient there is corn. The kibble recipe is tried and true by a woman whose dog has digestive problems. I have to be careful about what I feed the both of them as Ollie has mild IBS and YoYo has had what appeared to be colitis.

[/B][/QUOTE]

Dr. Harvey's is a great way to homecook it's easy and it's moist. Kibble is convenient and is just fine for many dogs however moist food is better if you can offer it. If your going to go through the trouble of homecooking but want something that's convenient and healthy premixes like Honest Kitchen, Sojos, and Dr Harvey's are a great way to make sure your dog is still getting the nutrition they need.

Dr. Harvey's takes me about 20 minutes to prepare for three dogs. I mix up a batch once a week, throw it in plastic containers and I'm done. I think it's pretty simple. There isn't any measuring and I only have to wash one pot. I can switch around the proteins - I use a minimum of three to make sure they don't develop allergies. I've used eggs, chicken, turkey, lamb, beef, fish, cottage cheese and last week I added a sardine to everyones dinner every night, boy did they love that. 

Just to be clear - most dogs do just fine on kibble and if you prefer that recipe you should try it and see how it works for you and the boyz. You've got a lot going on with the kids and the job and dogs so you have to find the right option for you.

Leslie


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Wheat isn't a good idea.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Oct 8 2009, 06:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837853


> Wheat isn't a good idea.[/B]


I thought about that. I liked the addition of the oatmeal, though. My guys need high fiber w/ their digestion issues.


----------

